# Anyone into MBTI theory?



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

If so what's your type?? There must be some correlation between the types and DP. (Infj btw)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

INFP...

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/16420-myers-briggs-type-indicator/?hl=%2Bmyers+%2Bbriggs

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31170-what-is-your-jungmyers-briggs-personality-type/


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

ISFJ


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> INFP...
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/16420-myers-briggs-type-indicator/?hl=%2Bmyers+%2Bbriggs
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31170-what-is-your-jungmyers-briggs-personality-type/


Oh wow.. Lol thanks!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

entp


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> INFP


Ou Ou


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Ou Ou


Ou Ou


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, I took a personality test a couple months ago, and though I have DP and my personality has definitely changed, I'd probably still get the same results even before DP: INFP.


----------

